# Any other Southerners?



## bob jameson (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys. I have already posted in the CFL forum, but I guess I should introduce myself and tell you a little about me. I began smoking in the late 60's and have enjoyed the herb most of the time since with the exception of some years when my career prohibited it. I have a science background, not biology, and have been a gardener and horticultural hobbyist for over 30 years. I have grown a few plants outdoors in the distant past and am now in my first CFL grow. I live in the southeastern US and would especially like to hear from others in my region, but of course I welcome all comments and suggestions, regardless of where you may live.

I seem to have everything under control so far but there is one question that maybe y'all can help me with. Where can I get good seeds, different strains, etc? It seems pretty risky on a few levels to buy them from overseas. I would much rather get them in the US but I don't even know if that's possible. Are they readily available in California? If so I may be able to get a friend who has a medical cannabis card to get some and send them to me. Any other suggestions or advice would be appreciated.

And just to be perfectly clear, I am not asking anyone here to send me seeds. I am only looking for a reliable, safe source.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2012)

The Attitude has worked for countless members here - myself included multiple times (with zero issues).
I'd say that that route is very safe my friend.

Oh, and welcome to RIU.


----------



## dd420boo (Nov 10, 2012)

hey bob visit bcseedking. best place to obtain quality seeds


----------



## joshmosh (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey bob! I was wondering the same, im here in Florida!


----------



## bob jameson (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome GreatWhite. I am currently growing some bagseed, but two of the plants came from two different bags of some pretty good nug we got. If I get a male and a female out of those two, I may just cross them and hope for some good offspring. This is my first indoor grow, so it's all an experiment at this point anyway. Might's well learn on free seed, right? Actually, when you figure what a bag of reggie costs around here, I guess those seeds ain't free.

dd429, I'll look them up along with Attitude.

Josh, there's a lot of weed being grown in your state. I hope you can find some good seeds. Otherwise I guess it's send your money and take your chances, huh?


----------



## joshmosh (Nov 10, 2012)

Yea I know, but no one grows outdoors and cops are cracking down here... its funny how in one part of the country marijuana is legalized and in another its looked at like its heroin. Screw the system


----------



## bob jameson (Nov 12, 2012)

*Update*. I just visited the grow room and it appears that the first of my eight plants is showing incipient preflowers. Unfortunately, it looks like it's a male. I'll know tomorrow and if it has balls I'll remove it to another area where it can grow and I can harvest some pollen. The good news is that this means the plants are becoming mature so I'll be switching the lights to 2700K on a 12/12 schedule within a week and watching them very closely. Hopefully about half of them will be females so from my eight plants I might realize 3 or 4 girls. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## brook (Nov 12, 2012)

I, personally have had better luck with cloning than seeds. I always know what I am getting and know m/f. The only time i grew with seed it all turned male. Since I've been cloning all female. The more we do it the better too. We just take it off the plant, root it and grow it.


----------



## bleuballz (Nov 12, 2012)

Might want to check out sannies, and dr greenthumb also.Both have my praise. I haven't used attitude yet.


----------



## bob jameson (Nov 12, 2012)

brook said:


> I, personally have had better luck with cloning than seeds. I always know what I am getting and know m/f. The only time i grew with seed it all turned male. Since I've been cloning all female. The more we do it the better too. We just take it off the plant, root it and grow it.


My situation is such that I can't grow year round, so I can't keep producing generations of clones. If things were different I would do just that, though, assuming I could acquire some good stock.


----------



## bob jameson (Nov 12, 2012)

bleuballz said:


> Might want to check out sannies, and dr greenthumb also.Both have my praise. I haven't used attitude yet.


Thanks, bleuballz. I'll look them up. I still haven't made the decision to buy seeds online, but I do appreciate the input from all of you guys who have recommendations. If I do buy online it will certainly be from one of the sources you guys recommend.


----------



## azwhip520 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello bob  I'm from the southwest Tucson AZ to be exact, here is a link to were I got my seeds from http://original-ssc.com/ ,,I just ordered them so if you wait a a few days i will get back to you and let you know if they even come. The web sit name is The Original Sensible Seed Co. http://original-ssc.com/ you can buy 1 seed to 100 seeds mix and match strains ..I got ripper double glock and the free seed was blue widow. nice to meet ya Bob.


----------



## bob jameson (Nov 13, 2012)

azwhip520 said:


> Hello bob  I'm from the southwest Tucson AZ to be exact, here is a link to were I got my seeds from http://original-ssc.com/ ,,I just ordered them so if you wait a a few days i will get back to you and let you know if they even come. The web sit name is The Original Sensible Seed Co. http://original-ssc.com/ you can buy 1 seed to 100 seeds mix and match strains ..I got ripper double glock and the free seed was blue widow. nice to meet ya Bob.


Thanks, Az. I look forward to hearing how your order went.


----------



## bob jameson (Nov 13, 2012)

*Nother update:* When I checked this morning another plant looks like it's making preflowers, but these look more encouraging than the first plant. I'm still watching and will remove males to a different location when I'm sure of what I have.

Based on the apparent sexual maturity of the plants I went ahead today and swapped out most of the 6500K, replaced them with 2700K and changed the light schedule to 12/12. I guess I'll know the sex ratio in a week or two. Will keep y'all posted


----------



## dd420boo (Nov 19, 2012)

bob jameson said:


> Thanks for the welcome GreatWhite. I am currently growing some bagseed, but two of the plants came from two different bags of some pretty good nug we got. If I get a male and a female out of those two, I may just cross them and hope for some good offspring. This is my first indoor grow, so it's all an experiment at this point anyway. Might's well learn on free seed, right? Actually, when you figure what a bag of reggie costs around here, I guess those seeds ain't free.
> 
> dd429, I'll look them up along with Attitude.
> 
> Josh, there's a lot of weed being grown in your state. I hope you can find some good seeds. Otherwise I guess it's send your money and take your chances, huh?


hey bob, I wanted to give you an update. I ordered 10 fem WW and 15 KM from Bcseedking. Took about 2 1/2 weeks, and they gave me 10 extras. Any luck with you on getting your hands on any?


----------



## ozman (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Bob,from the south east.We may be neighbors lol,but anyways Welcome to RIU.
I used attitude for a long time and I used nirvana and also the single seed center,all with great results.It depends on what Im wanting in a seed tho where I order from.But I know from experience NEVER,NEVER,NEVER have them sent to your place of grow if you are not allowed to grow.If you live in the ussa you have the chance of your package being intercepted by DHS.dept of homeland security,the usa version of jackbooted thugs,and you may get a visit from your local state police dept. doing a knock and talk.
I wish you luck and many happy harvests


----------



## Thai High (Nov 20, 2012)

Bob, A close friend of mine used attitude it was quick and safe. And he lives in the Bible Belt.


----------



## bob jameson (Nov 23, 2012)

As of today, 23 November, I have removed two male plants, saving one for breeding due to it's compact, bushy growth habit, and three females. The three females include one very fat leafed, compact growing plant that came from a seed in a bag of nug. One of the other females is a plant that I FIM'd, but may actually have turned out to be topped. In any case, that plant has four nice branches leading the way so it should produce a decent amount.

So, yeah, three out of eight are females so far and the others aren't really showing anything yet so I'm hoping there'll be at least one more female to show, maybe more. With super good luck the males have already shown themselves and the rest will be females but I'm not counting on anything. I'd be happy with the three females I already have so any more would just be gravy.


----------



## Po boy (Nov 23, 2012)

yo Bob. i'm in about the same time era as you and also live in the SE. never had a problem with ordering from Europe. always works fine for me. GL


----------



## Seedplanter63 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey dude I live in the south as well, been growing & smoking since 1976. I've been growing indoors hydroponically for many years now. My best crops have come from the Attitude Seedbank & the Sensible seed co. Those guys really got their shit together!! It's nice to see another fellow southerner in this place! If I were you I'd invest in at least a 400w HID light if you want a decent yield. I have (2) 1000w HID's & LED for the clones. I will say that I did start out many years ago, with CFL's to save money, it took a lot longer to get the finished product, but it paved the way for upgrades!


----------



## azwhip520 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just updating you on the order I put in from the South West USA to Spain http://original-ssc.com/ and I got the seed I ordered "Double Glock" the free seed was not blue widow but was Holy Grail 69 .. ,,No problem ..Free Is for me  It took about 15 days to get here so shipping was a little slow but not bad


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 30, 2012)

Glad to see another southerner on here. Be careful. Do not send seeds to the place you are growing. Good luck.


----------

